
Students spent $3000 testing the Infinite monkey theorem using real monkeys-2003 - betolink
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/3013959.stm
======
drallison
Ummmm.... The students were testing the infinite monkey hypothesis not a
"theorem". They do not appear to have thought through their experiment and
data collection in detail. Had they done so, the result of their experiment
might be relevant to the hypothesis they were testing.

